# loving home wanted for 8month old male kitten



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

It is with huge sadness that I am having to look for a new home for my male kitten.

Tommy is 8months old and I have had him since he was 4weeks old when he came into rescue with his mum and siblings.

Unfortunately our resident cat is not tolerating him and

he has stopped
coming in the house as well as making him aggressive towards Tommy. For the welfare and safety of both cats it is best if Tommy goes to a new home.

Tommy would enjoy outside access as long it is not near a busy road (he has has access to a secure garden). He has lived with children aged 5 and 9 and I am happy for him to go to a home with sensible school aged children. Tommy has not lived with a dog and is very scared of them. He could live with a laid back cat or playful young cat as he is keen to play and make friends with our resident cat, he just needs putting in his place every so often!

He loves to play with toy mice, his catit track and kong but his favourite game is chasing a feather dangly toy. He also likes empty cardboard boxes playing with water from the tap and bug hunting.
Tommy is a very friendly cat and sleeps cuddled up next to me at night. He loves a fuss but isn't much of a lap cat - he is still young.

Tommy has been neutered, microchipped and vaccinated. He has a kink in his tail which has earnt him the nickname Wonky. The vet thinks its a birth defect and it absolutely nothing to worry about.

I have all his paperwork, food etc and even his large cat tree.

I am in Milton Keynes and can travel to the right home. He is a super boy and whoever has him will be very lucky x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi hun, just wondered if you have had any interest in Tommy yet? xx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Hi hun, just wondered if you have had any interest in Tommy yet? xx


 no interest from anyone x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Problem is there is not so much 'passing footfall' in this section, so it may be a question of someone actively looking to adopt another kitty who sees your post.

Are you also advertising him elsewhere? Vets will sometimes put rehoming posters on their notice boards..

Is there any chance you could upload a little video of him playing? Just so potential adopters can see what a cute boy he is!  Might help to attract attention.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Would CPL be willing to put him on their rehoming website, sometimes they do this.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that's a shame. I'll keep bumping up your post xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll give him another bump .


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How far would you be willing to travel hun? Would you be happy to meet someone halfway if it meant over an hours travel for you?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think there might be a ***** of hope for the relationship with Stitch to improve.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> I think there might be a ***** of hope for the relationship with Stitch to improve.


I really hope so


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> How far would you be willing to travel hun? Would you be happy to meet someone halfway if it meant over an hours travel for you?


 I would be willing to meet someone halfway as long as it wasnt too much more than an hour


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a friend who is potentially looking for a kitten or cat but is still a bit undecided. Sadly we are a bit too far away from you, just outside of Bristol 
Bumping up your thread in the hope of interest in Tommy. Or have things improved? xx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tommy is still looking for a new home x


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

He is beautiful, would he be ok with another kitten? X


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

its difficult to say. He has been subtley bullying our cat - staring, blocking access to the cat flap etc. He may be ok with a more laid back cat but he would probably be best off as an only cat as I would hate for him to have to be rehomed again


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

Yeah I have a 3 month old kitten, I really hope he finds a loving home :-( i


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tommy is no longer looking for a new home. Thank you


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

claire8234 said:


> Tommy is no longer looking for a new home. Thank you


Has he found a new home or is he staying hun?


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Has he found a new home or is he staying hun?


 he is staying with me, just posted in cat chat x


----------



## milltimberlookingforpet (Jul 27, 2016)

really nice looking cat .but we r too far from each other that is one of my dream kind cat can take for walks and active playful.


----------

